
Steve Jobs Interviewed Just Before Returning to Apple - codesternews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaJp66ArJVI
======
codesternews
How come one guy can change so many industries? It is not just luck. How come
steve jobs is so good whatever he done or bet on changed the whole industry?

